# Porter Cable C2002 compressor



## WayneF (Jul 15, 2009)

I just bought my first compressor, a factory reconditioned Porter Cable C2002 pancake air compressor. It seems neat, and seems to work fine, but when running, there is a good flow of air coming out of the cowling vents on my left (tank hose side). Sounds like a serious air leak inside, a hiss loud over the regular loud. That short hose to the tank is too hot to touch, but this escaping air flow does not seem hot. The air flow might even be from a good fan (I dont see an easy way into there) , but the sound is a strong hiss like a serious compressed air leak. This hiss and air flow stops when the motor stops, and it holds pressure OK. Seems fine in all other respects, except for this internal hissing.

So on this model, is this a normal cooling situation and no problem, or is it likely to be a real problem? Advice appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Not familiar with that model, but in general, air should not leak, either running or sitting. Someone put it together, it has to come apart. Study it.


----------



## WayneF (Jul 15, 2009)

Just Bill said:


> Not familiar with that model, but in general, air should not leak, either running or sitting. Someone put it together, it has to come apart. Study it.



Thanks Bill. This one needs a pretty long Torx screwdriver, much longer than I have. I was just trying to imagine some cooling use for the hissing compressed air leak that is so loud when it is running, but that is probably naive.  I will take it in for warranty service.

EDIT: Interesting... I just phoned Porter Cable about it, and their service says this loud hissing is normal and not a defect. Says there is a small hole in the compressor head to relieve pressure after the motor stops. It does otherwise work OK. It runs about 35 seconds when it cycles, from 120 to 150 psi.


----------

